

A new sandboxing JavaScript framework: FuseJS - whalesalad
http://github.com/jdalton/fusejs

======
Nate75Sanders
Direct links to github projects really shouldn't be HN topics. An article,
explanation, etc would make more sense -- maybe the github wiki link for a
project, if it actually explains something. Even that doesn't work for this
project, though.

Something distilled is more appropriate.

------
johndaviddalton
Framework emulation will allow FuseJS to use the plugins and extensions of the
emulated framework as well as allow devs to use the framework syntax they are
more familiar with.

~~~
geuis
So I need to load an additional js framework in additional to whatever one I'm
using so that I can run plugins from yet another framework? As much as I
_love_ javascript, we still have to remember that most people don't use the
kickass speedy browsers that we tend to (Chrome, Safari). Depending on your
audience, you have 30-40% of your audience using Firefox. That's pretty good,
but things get boggy with FF and too much js running.

If you're building a web application, i.e. something like Gmail, then you need
to pick one js framework and stick with it. Make your code as efficient as
possible. If you are just building a regular web site, do you _really_ need to
have all of that extra overhead for a couple of widgets?

Treat js development like da Vinci treated marble. Cut away until you find the
statue in the marble.

~~~
johndaviddalton
The idea is that with FuseJS powering the framework it will be more stable
(additional bug fixes, additional browser support) and faster (less
abstraction, forked methods, speedy design). So you can replace the emulated
framework with FuseJS + emulation layer and not have to reprogram your entire
application that is running on the old framework. FuseJS is designed to be
modular so you can use only the parts you need :D

------
geuis
I'm confused about what the point is for this project. So far I only get the
sandboxing part. That part makes sense. But running "emulation" for other
libraries? If you just use jquery/yui/extjs you don't have to worry about
native prototype modifications.

